# Hebbronville Management buck



## SaltwaterAg (Oct 7, 2004)

A very good friend of mine works on a ranch in Hebbronville. He invited me down for a managemet buck and off I went. Our Friday afternoon hunt was delayed because of some cattle work but we were at if first thing Saturday monring. The buck I was after was a no show until late Saturday evening. Each time he turned broad side one of the other deer around him saved him. After discussing the situation at length over a couple ribeyes and cold beverages we were ready for the morning. Sure enough he shows up at daylight and the game begins. He turns - he runs - he's in front of another deer - he's behind another deer - he faces us - he runs. This sequence played over several times and I came to full draw and let down several times. Finally at 30 yards he gives me a broad side shot I could take and the 100 grain MX3 found its mark! I thought it was a touch high but after seeing the blood trail I was positive we'd have a dead deer! Went ahead and waited two hours to make sure he was down. In the meantime we checked some other areas of the ranch and found a couple little boars under a corn feeder. Wind was right so we stalked within 30 yards of the porkers and they didn't know we were there. First shot was a clean miss right ove the pigs shoulder blades. He ran 10 yards, I nocked another arrow and drilled him at 40 yards. He went about 5 step and piled up. 1 pig down and now time to find my buck. Sorry for the long read but it was a great time with a great friend. Nothing like two guys jumping and hugging like school girls when we found this deer. I'll let the pics tell the rest - video to come later!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

well done and good pics.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Good story and great job.


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

Congrats on a great management deer!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Good job and congratulations.

TH


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Sweet!:work:


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Good report, from the looks of your buck nose I assume you punched the lungs...WW


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

*Cool Pics. & Great Story.....................CONGRATS!!!!*


----------



## FBGHUNTER (Sep 27, 2010)

great job..great buck. good to see others still bowhunting in gun season.


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

Congrats! Where is the ranch located in hebbronville? I'm hunting just south off 1017


----------



## snapperslayer (Mar 21, 2010)

Love me some lung blood! Nice deer!


----------



## Wadefishin (May 19, 2010)

Nice shot Hoffer...


----------



## Buck Tag (Dec 19, 2010)

Sounds like you had a action packed hunt... Congrats!


----------

